# US struggles with surge in illegal immigrant children



## Davey Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

If we had continued to build that damn wall all this might not have happen.(maybe)
How many of these kids can climb over a wall that high.
So what the heck are we going to do with all these kids?
Just come into this country and make themselves a home?

The improvised shelter is one of the by-products of a jump in illegal  immigration from Central America this year, including *47,000 children* who  entered the country on their own – almost double the number from the year  before.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 9, 2014)

It's the direct result of and intention of a lawless administration whose misguided ideological fervor is intent on "fundamentally changing America".  These criminals have no respect for the Constitution, Bill of Rights or legitimate American citizens.  We are now stuck with hundreds of thousands of illegal aliens, tens of thousands of whom are children who will eventually be used a a gate key for their extended families, all of whom will somehow be supported by the taxpayers from a shrinking economy.  I'm not sure we can survive until 2016!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've read about this, Davy, a really sad situation, I've also read of thousand of children that have been dumped in Mexico by the scum that was transporting them from South America to the US because they could not get through. They were paid from $3000 to $5000 per child, of course they took the money and abandoned the children.

Also President Obama has more than doubled the border patrol from 10,000 in 2004 to 21,000 in 2011 (this is just one of the measures he has implemented) and in 2013 the illegal immigration was down 80%.  Sure there is more to be done, but he has made improvements .........anyone that cares to can read the numbers here...

http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/immigration/border-security


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oops..I first posted the wrong link to the above post, but have changed it.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 9, 2014)

Back in the late 1970's our government was dealing with emigration problems, but I think they went about it in the wrong way. For one thing, in the Philadelphia public schools, they taught lessons to Hispanic children in Spanish... NOT to teach Hispanic children how to speak & understand the English language. 

I scratch my head all the time, wondering what our legislators think they are accomplishing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2014)

I really dislike politicans  .. all of them! ..  When the Right is giving us newsy information  about the Left and vice versa, I tune out. 
 Finding a middle  ground is getting really hard to do.
Everyone has an agenda.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

These are poor people carrying the usual diseases of poverty and all of those diseases would already be present in the American population. Normal public health measures such as immunisation should limit the spread of measles and chicken pox and similar viruses. Scabies is treatable and MRSA is more common in the population than everyone thinks. It lives up our noses.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

The poor little sods wouldn't get any better treatment in Australia. In fact they'd get worse over here. We lock them up behind razor wire on tropical islands where they are subject to malaria and other very nasty diseases that they didn't have when they arrived.

 Why not ask why you don't have enough money to take care of US citizens? The USA is one of the wealthiest nations on the planet. Is it because wealth is so unevenly distributed, and the very wealthy pay too little in taxes? That's one major reason why our budget is having problems.

 Ooops, now I'm sounding like a communist. 


> “When I give food to the poor, they call me a saint.  When I ask why the poor have no food, they call me a communist.”
> ―   _Dom Helder Camara_


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

We certainly have the room for them and we are a very wealthy nation.
Children are the answer to an aging demographic too.

Our PM is about to arrive in your country any minute.
Feel free to apply all the pressure you want.


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

If we would keep our money in this country, instead of jumping with our funds into countries that Don't want us dictating our rules, and way of life over their traditions, we might be able to make a difference in our own country.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

Ina, are you talking about foreign aid, commercial investments or military spending?


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

All of the Dame Warri, There are countries out there that have needed help for a long time, but they have nothing we want so we ignore them. If we help them, you can bet, they have something we want. We seem to value our reputation more than what we really can contribute. 
I see the stones coming my way, so I'll start ducking now.:hide:


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

BTW....a memo from the WH.

230,000 children expected over 24 months...


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 9, 2014)

Imagine the desperation of the parents who are sending these innocent children off to a foreign country.  Some of my ancestors were native American and I'm not complaining that other "foreigners" were let in.  Some were processed properly and some were not.  

I agree that we should use some of the money we spend on war and on forcing our "democracy" on Countries that either don't want it or are split and fighting over wanting or not wanting it.  

I've seen abject poverty in foreign countries and it is nothing like the poor experience here.  They starve to death on the streets.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> BTW....a memo from the WH.
> 
> 230,000 children expected over 24 months...



That is a very big number. I can see why there is alarm.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a very serious (and sad) problem. I agree that even the poor here in America are not being helped as much as they could be, and even the war veterans are going without medical treatment, and dying.    This is not right, and should not be happening, and if all those extra children are here, and have to be taken care of, then the money will be stretched even further, and there is already not enough allotted for this as it is.
On the other hand, we seem to have all kinds of money for our government to hand out where they feel like it. The latest story making the rounds is that we paid several million dollars in ransom to rescue Sgt. Bergdahl;  yet, our own vets are still going without treatment, and due compensation for their military wounds. 

The rich live a life so far removed from most of us, that we can't even comprehend it, yet the graph of the wealth in this country shows that most of us at the "bottom" of the chart, do not even show up on the chart. (I posted the chart in Groups in Speakers Corner if anyone wants to look at it)
Truly, what Warri is saying is right, if the wealth were even a little more distributed and the poor helped out, that would make a world of difference. 
I don't see how we can send the homeless children back home; but with things as they are, I don't know how we can take care of any more people either.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

They may not be homeless but they are fleeing violence. That's why they are seeking shelter with relatives.
From what I picked up from the link, they will be deported in time.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> These are poor people carrying the usual diseases of poverty and all of those diseases would already be present in the American population. Normal public health measures such as immunisation should limit the spread of measles and chicken pox and similar viruses. Scabies is treatable and MRSA is more common in the population than everyone thinks. It lives up our noses.



It's already happening.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jun/10/border-agents-warn-chicken-pox-mrsa-staph-illegal-/

Pesky ignored detail by who ever planned and/or enabled this. Some say this is word of mouth but this isn't like someone saying there is a great sale Walmart and everyone drives 15 minutes to the store. These kids and their smugglers/coyotes had to pay and plan for a trip through multiple countries.

Yes these kids might be from poor countries but sooner or later you have to stand up and fight for your country and rights. Take that 5 thousand dollars of smuggling money and fund a revolution, election or program to help those poor children. But dumping a child under any circumstance doesn't speak well of the parents. And by the way the scripted excuse many are giving for coming here seems to "the gangs" not health care or food.

Also what's one of the first things they tell anyone trying to rescue someone in emergency-make sure you don't become a victim. That's one reason a life guard might extend a pole or throws a life preserver to the victim. If we can't take care of our own poor, vets, sick etc and how the heck can we take care of someone else. By allowing unbridled unchecked illegal immigration we will not be the rescuer we will become another victim.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 12, 2014)

re: If we can't take care of our own poor, vets, sick etc and how the heck can we take care of someone else. By allowing unbridled unchecked illegal immigration we will not be the rescuer we will become another victim. 


You got that part ,trouble is nobody has the answer Congress/President have no idea what to do.
But If it helps their party FIRST then they'll do that one.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, as far as illegal immigrants go... my ancestors used to wonder about the problem and how it would end: My Cherokee and Osage ancestors, that is...
By the way, I would suggest renting a movie called "A Day Without a Mexican" ...it is a REAL eye-opener. 
And the Dame is right...its not that America doesn't have the money...its that the people who REALLY run the country have most of it under control: the corporations and people behind the scenes. Our 2 party system is serving mainly to keep us divided so that we don't look to the real causes...Heck, many people think it sacrilegious to even QUESTION what is really going on.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is an interesting question--- What if our government planned to bring all of these children here in the first place ??
We would answer first "Impossible !' , or maybe ask "why in the world would the government do that ??" 
Well, it seems that way back in January of this year, our government was busy hiring escorts to bring at least 65,000 unescorted children into this country, Some would be transported in vehicles, some would be flown in if they were too far away to drive. 
So (again)-- Why ?  I have no clue as of yet, but here is a copy  of the Department of Homeland Security advertising for escorts for 65,000 children. 
And back in January, none of us had any idea this would be coming. 


http://allenbwest.com/2014/06/feds-advertised-escort-services-unaccompanied-alien-children-january/


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd welcome a factcheck on that advert.
Just sayin'

I'm unfamiliar with this situation but I really doubt that the administration is conspiring  to flood the country with unaccompanied alien juveniles. I mean, how could anyone devise a more problematic policy?

I did follow the link and the advert is genuine but on following a further link ( https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=3bd57ba6938ac96c650e51a1e175525d ) I found this:



> *C.  Contract Type *
> 
> The Government anticipates awarding a five (5) year Fixed Price Indefinite Delivery, Indefinite Quantity (IDIQ) contract vehicle consisting of a one year base period, and four (4) option years. The Service Contract
> Act is applicable to this acquisition.  All required clauses, provisions will be included in the solicitation and resulting contractual instrument.
> ...


It appears to be a 5 year contract.

Then there is this:



> *D.  Place of Performance:  *
> 
> Service Area: Throughout the Continental United States (US)
> 
> The area(s) or region(s) serviced may occur either with a phased approach over a period of several months to a full year.  Alternatively, the Contractor shall perform the entire transportation function upon full funding.  For example, the following two circumstances may occur:  (1) The contractor could initially provide transportation services only in the Southwest Region of the U.S. for those juveniles who are apprehended in the state of Texas; or, (2) The Contractor may be required to provide transportation services for all juveniles who are in DHS custody throughout the continental U.S.


This looks to me like forward planning in response to an existing and growing problem rather than a plan to import kids into the country. What is the significance of the 65,000 juveniles mentioned in the advert? Does anyone know?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

The reason for the 65,000 figure is alluded to here:



> *Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC)*
> 
> Unaccompanied alien children (UAC) are undocumented migrant children who come to the United States unaccompanied by a parent or guardian. When these children are apprehended, they are typically put into the custody of the Office of Refugee Resettlement (ORR), typically shortly after their entry into the United States. These children often embark on a dangerous journey from their home countries to escape persecution or other violence, and some have family already in the United States. Many children endure trafficking or abuse during their journey.
> 
> ...


 This report turned up when I googled "unaccompanied alien children 2013". 
 I would conclude that the US government is engaging in forward planning, not criminal conspiracy since back in January at least 60,000 children were expected to arrive in 2014.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

re:forward planning

Wasnt the whole idea was to build a bigger wall to keep illegals out?
Like the Isreal did,it seems to work for them.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 20, 2014)

I see a patient who collects welfare because she has 7 kids (here and more in her country).  She was allowed to stay and recive benefits because her husband hit her (but they still live together).  She came here illegally and just had all these children here.  She is not interested in going to school or sending any of the kids to school after they are done with public schools.  She left behind her daughter who is now 20 and her daughter had 1 child in her country.  She has now abandoned that child and come accross illegally (just like her mother did) and also has no interest in going to school, not even to learn English.  She is working and dating and will no doubt have a ton of kids like her mother did and start collecting welfare as well.  Something is wrong with this picture.  In the meantime there is not enough help with Americans who have worked hard and lost their jobs....


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I see a patient who collects welfare because she has 7 kids (here and more in her country). She was allowed to stay and recive benefits because her husband hit her (but they still live together). She came here illegally and just had all these children here. She is not interested in going to school or sending any of the kids to school after they are done with public schools. She left behind her daughter who is now 20 and her daughter had 1 child in her country. She has now abandoned that child and come accross illegally (just like her mother did) and also has no interest in going to school, not even to learn English. She is working and dating and will no doubt have a ton of kids like her mother did and start collecting welfare as well. Something is wrong with this picture. In the meantime there is not enough help with Americans who have worked hard and lost their jobs....




And this is how her kids usually end up.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 22, 2014)

*triple the coincidence*



Dame Warrigal said:


> The reason for the 65,000 figure is alluded to here:
> 
> 
> This report turned up when I googled "unaccompanied alien children 2013".
> I would conclude that the US government is engaging in forward planning, not criminal conspiracy since back in January at least 60,000 children were expected to arrive in 2014.



At least PART of the reason for the increase IS politics. After the 2012 presidential election all of the sudden the Hispanic vote became an issue for the political pundits(it was always there but now front and center). Then the politicians seeing this started TALKING about amnesty, dreamers and illegal immigration with piece meal legislation without full commitment. Part of the reason no full commitment is like any politician who wants to get re-elected you make darn sure you do not alienate your constituents. So you test the waters with leaks & rumors and see what happens. You also test the waters with associated incremental piece meal legislation like illegal immigrant drivers licenses and school tuition breaks for illegal kids which is de facto amnesty. When stories like this get back to central America they ignore the fact that individual states and cities are doing this and not the country.

Also by not committing to finish the wall and increase catch & release and not full fledge deportation hearings word starts to get back to these countries they'll just throw you back or throw you out(of the detention center) if caught.

But to go from a doubling of illegal immigrant children to triple in a year??? And for the DHS to " anticipate " a need ie admitting they will be " overwhelmed " with a contract for child transport? And by the way clauses in the contract or ad for the vendors a lot of that you might be required to work elsewhere is standard cover your butt fine print fare in a government contract. You work for the federal government be prepared to move. I'd would also like to see the governments studies and not a third party organization study used to anticipate need and/or plan a budget. It's still on the "coincidental" side but I'm still curious how the central American media decides to release/publicize stories about amnesty about the same time?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 3, 2014)

Apparently some of these children are rented and families fake. Child renting which is an old practice is currently being used again.

http://www.nationalreview.com/corne...hildren-receive-safe-passage-us-ryan-lovelace

When they say these children are being released to "family" I always wondered how do they know the family isn't fake or illegal.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 17, 2017)

Davey Jones said:


> If we had continued to build that damn wall all this might not have happen.(maybe)
> How many of these kids can climb over a wall that high.
> So what the heck are we going to do with all these kids?
> Just come into this country and make themselves a home?
> ...



I would love it if Mexico became part of the US.  Open the boarder.  I know.  You are going to say that all the drug traffic would come through.  On the other hand the Mexican Military would then have the backing of the US training, arms and military to go after those gangs.  They come into the US anyway.  The whole country of Mexico would start paying taxes.  Mexico City, the largest city in the world would become a US City.  Mexico is as much a melting pot as the US.  No Mexicans would have to worry about green cards any longer and we would not be chasing Mexicans around any longer.  Mexican have long been our brothers and sisters. Why do we want us them when we could just have us.


----------

